# Whale Shark!!



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Myself, Brandon (Miller Time), John (Telum Pices), and Bianca dove the Chevron. After shooting some AJ's, we got up close to a Whale Shark.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very cool. Judging by the size of the remora it looks like she was just a baby. Ive been lucky enough to see two but only from my yak and a boat. I did swim with one but it would have been much cooler being under water with her.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome!

Alyssa wants to see one really bad.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Man that's awesome, hope you get to see a bigger one soon.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Was someone using a GoPro? You could see the excitement from the bubbles.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Man i was not expecting to see it after you guys had come back up. That was amazing to see underwater. It barely had to kick to keep gliding through the water. I can't wait to edit my video because you can clearly see Bianca staring at the tiny fish on the rig while i am trying to get her attention.



SHunter said:


> Was someone using a GoPro? You could see the excitement from the bubbles.


It was a GoPro Hero2.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It was such a great experience that I will always remember. It was definately on the bucket list to see one. But to go out there and grab on for that little moment was great. You could feel the power and water being pushed by its tail. We were glad that Brandon and Bianca got to see it as well when they went down. They are such graceful animals to see underwater. That experience made the day one of the best diving days in my diving career so far. 

It was a great day of diving/spearfishing with plenty of fish on top of seeing the whale shark.

Thanks again for getting us out Brandon. Till next time.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, that was cool! nice video and congrats on the experience.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow!

Yeah, they don't like having their tail touched.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Wow!
> 
> Yeah, they don't like having their tail touched.


Yeah, when I was swimming out to it I was aiming to go after the dorsal fin to get a ride. But I didn't get a good angle as it was swimming. So by the time I got to it, I was near the rear. So I grabbed on and once it felt my weight, you can sit it kick a little harder and I let go.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> It was such a great experience that I will always remember. It was definately on the bucket list to see one. But to go out there and grab on for that little moment was great. You could feel the power and water being pushed by its tail. We were glad that Brandon and Bianca got to see it as well when they went down. They are such graceful animals to see underwater. That experience made the day one of the best diving days in my diving career so far.
> 
> It was a great day of diving/spearfishing with plenty of fish on top of seeing the whale shark.
> 
> Thanks again for getting us out Brandon. Till next time.


No problem. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> No problem. Glad you had a great time.


Let's do it again Monday!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Cajun Spearit said:


> MillerTime said:
> 
> 
> > No problem. Glad you had a great time.
> ...


I wish I could. Going scouting in the woods tomorrow. Got to get ready to sling an arrow into some deer


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

That is awesome. That is the #1 sealife my wife wants to see one of these days. She will be jealous when I show her your vid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, But I must say Awesome Video!!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Way Cool 

Thanks for sharing with us..

:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

damn i was there a couple weeks ago! amazing!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Where's that video Brandon?????


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been slacking. I got to find time to do it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> I've been slacking. I got to find time to do it.


Slacker:whistling:

A little more than 10 minutes. Haha.


----------

